# Tnc complete and shrimp



## nduli (8 Apr 2012)

Getting to the end of a bottle of easy life Profito And thinking of changing to Tnc complete so have 2 questions 
should I be concerned about changing fert supplier? 
Is Tnc complete generally considered shrimp safe?


----------



## malawistu (8 Apr 2012)

I went from jbl ferropol to tnc com and I had no problems at all but at the same time I upped my water change by 10 l a week also all my cherrys and amano are dime 3 months on 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2012)

> Is Tnc complete generally considered shrimp safe?



I have been using both TNC Complete and Lite for months, albeit relatively low doses around the equivalent of 1/10 to 1/5 full EI, and my Amano shrimps are thriving.


----------

